# whats up with the glowstache



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

did lyft say bye to that too?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you saying that unopened box in my closet is a collectible now?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I got an email from Lyft telling me they want to send me a glowstache, which I ignored, but holy embarrassing car ornaments, Batman, these things are selling for $100-$150 on eBay. Yes please, Lyft, send me mine now!

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=g...e=1&LH_PrefLoc=0&_sop=1&LH_Sold=1&from=refine


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine looks cool on the shelf.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> did lyft say bye to that too?


POST # 1 /Lyft4uDC: What is UP is 
the Online Auction
action! This Bison noted an Ended 
Auction with $209: Jeepers!!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

the values going to drop sinc eevery driver will get it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I got an email today I am 33 rides from getting mine! Problem is those 33 rides would probably take me 33 days even if I was logged in 24 hours a day.


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

Kind of torn on this one. On the one hand it IS an embarrassing car ornament yet on the other it makes it easier for pax to find you in a crowded area. I still need a few more rides before I earn mine. I guess I'll think about it until then.


----------



## Rascott03 (May 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> I got an email today I am 33 rides from getting mine! Problem is those 33 rides would probably take me 33 days even if I was logged in 24 hours a day.


How many rides do you have to have?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Rascott03 said:


> How many rides do you have to have?


100


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I am baffled by the amount of times I see a pink mustache. Why do you want to scream out to the world you are a TNC driver? The ONLY time you will see me with a pink sign or a "U" is on airport property where it is required.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm pink. I'm proud. I'm legal and I want the world to know I am old enough to grow a mustache !

Take my card. Use my promo code and $10 to me.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think a purple mustache would be more fitting. My promo code I believe is in morse code.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just hit 104 rides. Ordered mine here

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dvGi59-uYKX7K9wuN5hTrJTC-JBuAimBpdOwNIPk2gQ/viewform


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

100 rides in Dallas is going to take some effort


----------

